# how to childproof exterior french door



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

Short version: we bought the KidCo lever door handle lock, but the lock on the door is too close to the actual handle for it to fit. I don't know what else to use. There is a top lock on the market that states it is only for interior doors. Can anyone suggest something else? Our 2.5 year old can now unlock and open the french doors to the backyard, and our backyard is NOT childproofed.









Any help?


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Would this one work: http://www.babyproofingplus.com/item3251.htm ?

Or use a door alarm so you know if it's opened.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Why not just put a little hardwood lock on the top?


----------



## Mama Mko (Jul 26, 2007)

We just put a chain lock up high. It works!


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Chain or barrel locks work fine, but they ruin the door. We've used them in other houses where the doors weren't in great condition, aesthetically.

I have my eyes open for a good solution that is non-damaging. We just put in brand new doors in December and I have no intention of screwing things into their face.


----------



## dachshundqueen (Dec 17, 2004)

Double key deadbolt and hide the key nearby in case of need to evacuate.

Liz


----------

